# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Rikethimi i fotove ne Android ???

## miri01

Pershendetje !

Kam nje telefon Samsung,i bera FORMAT por harrova fotot qe kisha ne memorien e telefonit,telefoni nuk ka karte memorie..

Kush me ndihmon te rikthej fotot e fshira ???

Faleminderit !

----------


## francovice

Mund te ndjekesh kete tutorialin ketu: http://www.android-recovery.net/reco...mory-data.html , por shanset qe te kthesh ndonje prej fotove nga Internal Memory e samsungut jane pothuajse 0.

----------

